# Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien



## Mühle (1. März 2004)

Nabend,

ich fahre Ende Mai mit ein paar Freunden nach Bredene nach Belgien. Die Eltern von meinem Kumpel haben dort ein Ferienhaus nah am Wasser. Bredene soll in der Nähe von Ostende liegen.
Es soll Molen dort geben, welche weit ins Wasser reichen.
War jemand von Euch schon mal dort angeln oder kennt die Umgebung ein wenig? Braucht man dort einen Schein usw.? Welches Gerät sollte man mitnehmen? Köderbeschaffung?
Wir hatten nämlich vor zwischen dem Biertrinken auch mal ein wenig zu angeln. 

Also, vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten,

Gruß Mühle


----------



## gardeur (23. März 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Hallo,
ich hab schon öfters in der Nähe von Oostende Urlaub gemacht. Du kannst die Mole in Oostende selber aber auch in Nuiweport nutzen. Einen Schein brauchst du keinen. Oostende hat den Vorteil das die Mole und das Fahrwasser deutlich größer sind. Du hast auch ein Restaurant auf der Mole. Nachteil ist das 100er Touris den ganzen Tag da langkommen und es recht voll ist ( auch Angler ) In Nuiweport ca 20 km weiter Richtung Frankreich gibt es die nächste Mole. Die Hafen Ausfahrt ist auch dort recht groß da der Militärhafen anschließt auch die gesamte Zufahrt zum Fischreihafen laohnt sich. Angelgeschäfte gibt es in Oostende und am Fischerreihafen in Nuiweport. Dort bekommst du Watties. 

Petri Heil
gardeur #:


----------



## Mühle (27. März 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

@ gardeur

vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort.

Welche Fische hast Du dort gefangen?

Gruuß Mühle


----------



## hoeli (14. April 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Hallo Mühle,


ich bin sehr oft in Oostende (2.Wohnsitz). Habe das Angeln von der Mole immer gemieden (zu viele Gaffer). Empfehle eher eine Ausfahrt mit einem Kutter. Macht riesen Spass und bringt :s .

Ein paar Tel. Nr. findest du unter http://www.toerisme-oostende.be/

Gruesse

hoeli

PS: Habe auf der AnnA II immer gut gefangen !!!#h


----------



## Mühle (20. April 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Danke Hoeli,

mit welchen Fischen muss ich rechnen und welches Gerät?

Gruß Mühle


----------



## hoeli (22. April 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Hallo Mühle,

Fische : 
Sommer = Makrele 
Herbst und Frühjahr = Dorsch.

Köder und Montage : 
Für Dorsch: Wattwürmer (2er System mit 500gr Blei, oder Pilker).
Die Stellen sind meist Wracks, also besser Blei !!!

Für Makrele: Kunstköder und (oder Wattwürmer).

Gruesse

Hoeli

PS: Viel Glück #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Mühle (22. April 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Vielen Dank Hoeli,

werde berichten, wenn wich wieder da bin.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## hoeli (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Bin seit zwei Tagen zurück aus Ostende ( ist eine Baustelle ).


Viel Glück und viel :s .

Gruesse

Hoeli


----------



## Mühle (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Bald isses soweit. Daher aus aktuellem ANlass nochmal hoch mit dem Thema. Vielleicht hat ja noch so der ein oder andere eine interessante Information...

Ansonsten schon mal danke an Hoeli (zu welchem Zwecke warste denn in Ostende?)

Gruß Mühle


----------



## hoeli (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Hallo Mühle,

bin dieses Wochenende wieder in Ostende gewesen. Leider nicht zum angeln...
Habe mit meinen Zwergen und meiner Frau ein paar schöne Tage verbracht.

Gruesse


Hoeli

PS: Schick Dir morgen ein paar Links für die Kutter.....


----------



## hoeli (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Melde Dich mal,

wenn Du wieder da bist !!!#6 


Gruesse

Hoeli


----------



## Mühle (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Werd ich tun. Sonntag morgen geht's los.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## hoeli (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Wie lange bist Du in Bredene ?



Gruesse

Hoeli


----------



## hoeli (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

und News ???


Gruesse 

Hoeli


----------



## wsvmicha (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bredene - Nähe Ostende/Belgien*

Moin Moin !!!

Bin desöfteren in Flandern an der Küste. Muß sagen, mehr Licht als Schatten.
Fahre seit 30 Jahren dorthin. Ufer oder Molenangeln in OOstende oder Nieuwpoort
Geht von Alles oder Garnix. Je nach Jahreszeit, wenn Fische bedingt durch Garnelenschwärme nah am Ufer stehen, machst du Massenfänge ( Wittling-Dorsch-Kliesche ) , ansonsten Null und Nix.Vom Kutter Dorsch auch sehr mau. Mußt schon mittlerweile 40 Meilen raus an die Wracks , wenig oft, dafür aber Klopper. Nun, große Fische sind nicht alles, ein Sonnenuntergang auf dem Steg in Nieuwpoort ist fast noch schöner.

                                                                             Gruß Micha   Alles wird gut


----------

